# k2so4



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

When i used to add my ag grade KCL i never got any murky water. Now that i add Gregwatson's k2so4 i get very milky water. Just like when i added sugar to my fishtank a while back. Has anyone else witnessed this problem? WHen i stop using it the cloudyness dissapates. I am worried about running out of K since my fish load is pretty full. 10Hets 5 otos 1 SAE 3 platies and 2 large female guppies.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Shane,

I've heard about this but haven't experienced it myself. I suppose it has to do with the solubility of the impurities. You may want to mix it in a separate container and run carbon on it until the milkiness is removed. Then add. Perhaps set up a stock solution this way so that you have enough for a while.

By the way, why would you run out of potassium because you have a high fish load?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I know the Tom Barr has stopped recommending the addition of K2SO4, as long as you use his recommendation for KNO3. The KNO3 should provide enough K.

Steve Pituch


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

I have been adding Greg Watson's K2SO4 and have never had that problem. I do plan on phasing it out though.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

I've read some post here about the use of K2SO4, so there is some information diving in this web, but I'm sorry for my low aptitude because it is not clear yet for me the convenience or not of this substance in front of the KNO3. Did Tom Barr adduce some clear evidence or data to avoid the use of the former?
Maurici.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

olá, I add the samme problem with the milky water. 

I added K2SO4 to my tank and the water show a precipitation, that i think is calcium. Could be??


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Tom Barr said that for most cases there is enough K supplied to a tank when you follow his recommendations for adding NO3 from KNO3. The addition of K then becomes automatic with the addition of NO3.

Steve


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Steve, what about the proportions of K and NO3 really needed for the plant growing? are they in equilibrium or for the NO3 used the K amount is not enough taking on account the case that KNO3 is the only direct supply of fertilizing adds? .
On the other hand, I see the way of K, which is absorbed and directly used by plants, but what happen with the other component (SO4)?
Maurici.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

People used to add k2so4 just because they thought the plants needed it, but had no basis for the amount they were adding. Tom did some experimenting and decided that you normally don't need to add any more K than is in KNO3, unless you are relying on a high fish load for your NO3.

His original email is here:
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200401/msg00066.html
Just a note to say that most of the questions like this can be answered if people just search the APD archives.

Steve Pituch


----------

